# bundy dnp log



## Bro Bundy

Im gonna take 1 cap 250mg for 18 days.I did my research lets get cookin


----------



## AndroSport

You're a complete ectomorph why the fuck you wanna take DNP bro? Gain some weight on the honeymoon or what? Lol
Be careful none the less!


----------



## JOMO

Love the enthusiasim Bundy! I should be looking into DNP not you, be careful none the less and do the damn thang!


----------



## Bro Bundy

last 4 months I got fat and sloppy..we cant have that so the plan is to drop body fat fast then run a dbol test cycle.NO worries bro's


----------



## Four1Thr33

I love theses logs.  Helps me want to pull the trigger.


----------



## Yaya

Bundy, you know what ur doing..some great bros here to help you as well

Good luck, ill be watching


----------



## gymrat827

well at least you ll save some money on your utility bill cuz its going to be 60 degree in your place......lol


----------



## #TheMatrix

Brother Bundy said:


> last 4 months I got fat and sloppy..we cant have that so the plan is to drop body fat fast then run a dbol test cycle.NO worries bro's



This is my current situation.   Now I need to study this section of the board and even further into the interwebz.  Before I even search for this chem


----------



## Bro Bundy

Just so you guys know I started this morning..feeling good


----------



## Jada

Following u my bro


----------



## sfstud33

Looking forward to seeing how this goes....

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> Just so you guys know I started this morning..feeling good



Takes a few days to build up... Watch for a rash.


----------



## biggerben692000

Hahaha...misery loves company. I've said I wouldn't run DNP again because I like to feel "GOOD"! But Vette and I are gonna jump on pretty soon and join you. Fuck, it's been like 12yrs or something since I've danced with the "Yellow Devil". Fuck.


----------



## Hollywood72

Well its just a dnp party.


----------



## AndroSport

Brother Bundy said:


> ....feeling good



Common symptom... must be the DNP


----------



## Bro Bundy

AndroSport said:


> Common symptom... must be the DNP



must be..thank you for your post


----------



## 63Vette

Subbed .... 


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Spongy

It's just a goddamn DNP party on SI these days!


----------



## G-Man

Subbed, I'm really interested in seeing how well this stuff really works. Good luck bro.


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 2 of dnp so far so good.Like pob said gonna take a few days to build up.I swear I feel alittle warmer


----------



## Four1Thr33

Spongy said:


> It's just a goddamn DNP party on SI these days!



I was saying that yesterday to my girlfriend haha dnp is trending this winter


----------



## AndroSport

lets start tagging #DNP on twitter


----------



## #TheMatrix

AndroSport said:


> lets start tagging #DNP on twitter



wonder how many followers will tag. i don't have a twitter. but it might get media attention.
im sure your post was for amusement purposes only


----------



## AndroSport

sparticus said:


> wonder how many followers will tag. i don't have a twitter. but it might get media attention.
> im sure your post was for amusement purposes only



All posts are for regalement & entertainment purposes only


----------



## Bro Bundy

definitely makes me want to sleep and im starting to sweat


----------



## DarksideSix

I'm in the same boat as you fellas. I've been off routine for a few months and got a little sloppy.   I have a killer cycle I wanna run in the later part of spring but wanna drop bf first so I'll be running a dnp cycle towards the end of the month as well.


----------



## StoliFTW

Brother Bundy said:


> definitely makes me want to sleep and im starting to sweat



yeh bro. I am out around 10pm - sleep like a baby and have a hard time waking up. Lethargy is a bitch I'm at 400mg.. Love this stuff too, looking cut already. 

Stay safe and keep updating!


----------



## JOMO

This is getting me interested now. 

BB you going to possibly post before/after pics


----------



## Bro Bundy

nobody wants to see a fat bundy lol


----------



## DarksideSix

StoliFTW said:


> yeh bro. I am out around 10pm - sleep like a baby and have a hard time waking up. Lethargy is a bitch I'm at 400mg.. Love this stuff too, looking cut already.
> 
> Stay safe and keep updating!



Take all your doses at dinner time, that way all your sides and lethargy happen while you're sleeping.


----------



## SAD

Holy shit.  It really is a dnp party at SI.  Despite what I said he other day, I've decided to give dnp a shot.  Started yesterday just like you BB.  We'll ride this train together.  I don't plan on going above 250mg/day.

Will start a log ASAP, complete with pictures.


----------



## PillarofBalance

A friend is sending me some powder DNP to try. Wasn't gonna this winter but I'd like to compare powder to crystal.


----------



## 63Vette

PillarofBalance said:


> A friend is sending me some powder DNP to try. Wasn't gonna this winter but I'd like to compare powder to crystal.



Not a fan of the yellow devil. I will be shocked if you like that better than crystallized DNP. We are trying the opposites POB. I have not run the crystals and have them on the way...lol... The powder is messy as hell and my OCD just didn't appreciate the fucking mess I made with it or how shitty I felt on it! 

I am following all these logs though and appreciate them.  BB is an ectomorph, we will need to send him duct tape because he is going to be freaking ripped to shreds!

Respect and well wishes,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 3 im getting warmer and my sleeping at night sucks.None stop pissing and eating is hard.


----------



## g0re

Brother Bundy said:


> day 3 im getting warmer and my sleeping at night sucks.None stop pissing and eating is hard.



Go downstairs and get a rub n tug before bed


----------



## 63Vette

Brother Bundy said:


> day 3 im getting warmer and my sleeping at night sucks.None stop pissing and eating is hard.





Are you sweating like a whore in church yet or not so much with the crystallized dnp? The powder was freaking awful... and after about ten days the sweat was yellow....  and here:  Here's your next avatar 

Hang tough brother!
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy

g0retekz said:


> Go downstairs and get a rub n tug before bed



man them girls downstairs are dog ugly..


----------



## Bro Bundy

63Vette said:


> Are you sweating like a whore in church yet or not so much with the crystallized dnp? The powder was freaking awful... and after about ten days the sweat was yellow....  and here:  Here's your next avatar
> 
> Hang tough brother!
> Vette


just a warm feeling not to much sweat yet..Im sure at 500 I would be very hot and sweaty


----------



## pirovoliko

Nice Log BB...SUBBED...


----------



## sfstud33

How about non stop pooping? I go from one a day to four or more times a day. I'm not sure why. Now that we've got that out there how are you doing? Don't forget to list all your sides with your progress.

Good luck!


----------



## Bro Bundy

so far its been easy day 5 I may bump to 500mg or I may not gotta see


----------



## PillarofBalance

sfstud33 said:


> How about non stop pooping? I go from one a day to four or more times a day. I'm not sure why. Now that we've got that out there how are you doing? Don't forget to list all your sides with your progress.
> 
> Good luck!



I wouldn't really consider that a side effect as much as its a benefit.


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 4 I sweated my ass off last night.About to hit the gym


----------



## LeanHerm

Congrats bb to being a lazy prick like the rest The dnp crew I'll take chicken, tren, n mast over tht shit anyday. Lol. Jk fellas


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 4 just got back from the gym.Im feeling the heat for sure now.I also broke out on my back just like pob said I would.Now the question is should I bump to 500 for the next 7 days making my run 12 days or stay at 250 for the 18 days as planned.


----------



## 63Vette

how is your appetite brother?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy

63Vette said:


> how is your appetite brother?
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



first few days it sucked but now im getting used to the dnp feeling so no problem..To me it looks like this stuff works pretty good and real fast


----------



## 63Vette

Brother Bundy said:


> first few days it sucked but now im getting used to the dnp feeling so no problem..To me it looks like this stuff works pretty good and real fast



If it's anything like the yellow powder you will get the biggest majority of your weight loss after you stop taking it.... about 5-7 days later when you lose the water. Drink the shit out of water if you can.... it will help with the weight loss. I could not eat on the powder. I also broke out like a nerdy girl on prom week.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy

I had 18 caps and I was planning 250mg for 18 days..what would be more effective 18 days at 250mg or day 1-4 at 250mg day 5-11 at 500mg?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> I had 18 caps and I was planning 250mg for 18 days..what would be more effective 18 days at 250mg or day 1-4 at 250mg day 5-11 at 500mg?



Depends... So many variables... Knowing you, probably 500mg.  The reason that its recommended to go with 250 for a long period is because of the suffering that accompanies DNP use, not because one is more effective then the other.


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> Depends... So many variables... Knowing you, probably 500mg.  The reason that its recommended to go with 250 for a long period is because of the suffering that accompanies DNP use, not because one is more effective then the other.



I dont mind suffering what ever works better.Im feeling the 250mg real good 500 is gonna be serious


----------



## G-Man

How are your workouts?  You have much energy?  Also, are you using any support supps and if so what kind?


----------



## Bro Bundy

workouts are fine sure it makes u feel tired but u just gotta get past that.All I take is a multi vit and alot of fish oil


----------



## BigTruck

Any stomach pains?


----------



## Bro Bundy

BigTruck said:


> Any stomach pains?



nope. none so far


----------



## sfstud33

Your workouts will take a hit at 500mg as well. I could have slept all day if everyone around me had let me......


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 5 Im sticking with 250mg.No major problem to report just run down and my dick hurts from pissing so much


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 6 about to hit the gym for a all body workout.Night sweats is all I can report


----------



## PillarofBalance

Why aren't you dead yet?  I thought DNP kills everyone


----------



## 63Vette

Only if the shit blows up inside you POB... true speak bro......  that stuff is dynamite mixed with nitro-glycerin and pepto-bismol .... freaky shit ..... oh,  and they used it to blow up the world trade center. I saw it on Oprah and Dr. Oz confirmed it. Also said apple juice was in there and that apple juice contains high levels of strychnine. 

I can't wait to hear about the full body workout.  About six days in is when fatigue starts kicking your ass.... lol

Good log bro! 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## gymrat827

PillarofBalance said:


> Why aren't you dead yet?  I thought DNP kills everyone



right.... you still alive BB??  whose going to be the SI PP king??


----------



## Bro Bundy

gymrat827 said:


> right.... you still alive BB??  whose going to be the SI PP king??



lol still alive..FD got me beat in that department


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> Why aren't you dead yet?  I thought DNP kills everyone



I got skillz! Indestructable


----------



## Bro Bundy

63Vette said:


> Only if the shit blows up inside you POB... true speak bro......  that stuff is dynamite mixed with nitro-glycerin and pepto-bismol .... freaky shit ..... oh,  and they used it to blow up the world trade center. I saw it on Oprah and Dr. Oz confirmed it. Also said apple juice was in there and that apple juice contains high levels of strychnine.
> 
> I can't wait to hear about the full body workout.  About six days in is when fatigue starts kicking your ass.... lol
> 
> Good log bro!
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



to be real 250mg aint that bad.Im very used to lifting natty I was never the strongest guy so I dont really notice any strength lost.Alittle worn out thats it


----------



## 63Vette

Okay Russian Mafia Skilz Ninja, how was the workout?

Bumped a post by Admin about dnp that is most excellent by the way....

Respect,
Vette


LOL you answered while I was posting.... disregard.... lol

Thanks bro, sounds like you are having a very good run!

Respect, Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy

63Vette said:


> Okay Russian Mafia Skilz Ninja, how was the workout?
> 
> Bumped a post by Admin about dnp that is most excellent by the way....
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



getting better everyday.Im doing 3-4 days aweek of all body stuff just to get the engine cooking again.Then after amonth of that I like to hit each muscle a day 5-6 days aweek


----------



## Bro Bundy

63Vette said:


> Okay Russian Mafia Skilz Ninja, how was the workout?
> 
> Bumped a post by Admin about dnp that is most excellent by the way....
> 
> Respect,
> Vette
> 
> 
> LOL you answered while I was posting.... disregard.... lol
> 
> Thanks bro, sounds like you are having a very good run!
> 
> Respect, Vette



the awesome threads on dnp use are great..pob also helped me alot


----------



## 63Vette

Brother Bundy said:


> getting better everyday.Im doing 3-4 days aweek of all body stuff just to get the engine cooking again.Then after amonth of that I like to hit each muscle a day 5-6 days aweek



I just ended a nice little run during recomp of one body part each day, six days a week. Just changed it up a couple of weeks ago. I really liked it. Back to the eod back/bis, chest/tris, etc... at the moment. Putting together something with drop sets as the main theme for my next change.

Sounds good brother.... do work!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy

63Vette said:


> I just ended a nice little run during recomp of one body part each day, six days a week. Just changed it up a couple of weeks ago. I really liked it. Back to the eod back/bis, chest/tris, etc... at the moment. Putting together something with drop sets as the main theme for my next change.
> 
> Sounds good brother.... do work!
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette


thank u! drop sets are the bomb


----------



## Four1Thr33

Lol u bumped that 15 mins after I did


----------



## HH

Post some sweaty ball pics


----------



## Bro Bundy

HH said:


> Post some sweaty ball pics



post workout nutz on dnp are something else bro..


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 7 just hardcore night sweats alot of pissing and shitting.. gross stuff man but I kinda like it


----------



## mistah187

Brother Bundy said:


> day 7 just hardcore night sweats alot of pissing and shitting.. gross stuff man but I kinda like it



Of corse u do.


----------



## Four1Thr33

I haven't seen anyone talk about blood pressure.   How's yours


----------



## dboldouggie

Ur half way done bb.. stay strong drink water. Shovel some snow in ur boxers.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Day 8 night sweats very not bad at all.Im completely used to my dose no problems


----------



## Bro Bundy

Four1Thr33 said:


> I haven't seen anyone talk about blood pressure.   How's yours



Im gonna get this checked soon.I always have normal bp even on cycle


----------



## PillarofBalance

I've not once ever heard of anyone having BP issues from DNP.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I just got back from the gym and now I know why u guys say take it easy.I almost passed out, im feeling the loss of endurance in the gym big time.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Stay safe.  
Im sure u know what your doing 
But dont over do it 


How many days left.


----------



## Bro Bundy

sparticus said:


> Stay safe.
> Im sure u know what your doing
> But dont over do it
> 
> 
> How many days left.



10 more days


----------



## Four1Thr33

I'm guessing the sauna Is out haha


----------



## mistah187

Keep it up. Keep drinking water.


----------



## 63Vette

Bump........


----------



## PillarofBalance

Did you bump to 500 or not?


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> Did you bump to 500 or not?



no im to much of a puss to bump it..I feel like dog shit very tired


----------



## Yaya

drink water and watch it mister


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> no im to much of a puss to bump it..I feel like dog shit very tired



Ok but just so you know 250 is a ladies dose.  lol j/k... well I'm not j/k its a woman's dose but don't bump if you're not comfortable.


----------



## LeanHerm

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok but just so you know 250 is a ladies dose.  lol j/k... well I'm not j/k its a woman's dose but don't bump if you're not comfortable.


Yeah coming from the dude who runs var only cycles.  Or should I say pillar with the gayavar only cycle.  Do you have a vagina pob?  Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

BigHerm said:


> Yeah coming from the dude who runs var only cycles.  Or should I say pillar with the gayavar only cycle.  Do you have a vagina pob?  Lol



gayvar gets my clit swole brotha... You mirin?


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 9 I bumped the dose to 500mg for the next 5 days.


----------



## 63Vette

Brother Bundy said:


> day 9 I bumped the dose to 500mg for the next 5 days.



Damn BB..... Keep us posted and drop back if you need to brother....  Biggerben is going to be right behind you I suspect... I will either run feb or late march.... Watching this log like a hawk bro.

I'm with you!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72

Have fun BB. 

Let us know how bad life sucks in a few days.


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 10 crazy night sweats and its hard to catch your breath.4 more days and im done


----------



## Hollywood72

Did you do any before photos?


----------



## Four1Thr33

Stay strong brother.   I'm working on the funds to join the party


----------



## StoliFTW

nice log - hang in there. once the water weight drops the real loss becomes visible..  im already thinking about another dnp cycle soon.


----------



## Spongy

Is that a clit or a micro-penis?



PillarofBalance said:


> gayvar gets my clit swole brotha... You mirin?


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 11 500mg more of the same night sweats and a overall sick feeling.Appettie is through the roof Im always hungry on this stuff.Sweaty and hungry three more days and im done with this ride


----------



## 63Vette

You can see the light at the end of the tunnel brother! You need to go out and get a big ass bag of gummy bears, orange peanuts, and candy corn.... that shit is the bomb when you are on dnp...lol You are almost there brother. When all is said and done it is going to be a very interesting summary.

Great log, thank you for keeping us in the loop!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## mistah187

Nice job, stay at it bb. How r the results coming along?


----------



## Bro Bundy

mistah187 said:


> Nice job, stay at it bb. How r the results coming along?



hard to tell my face looks slimmer for sure.Real results Ill see about a week after I stop using.I had a good workout Im getting used to 500mg, I think 500 is the perfect dose.Next time I think I will start with that or at least by day 3 I will bump.You live and learn


----------



## 63Vette

Brother Bundy said:


> hard to tell my face looks slimmer for sure.Real results Ill see about a week after I stop using.I had a good workout Im getting used to 500mg, I think 500 is the perfect dose.Next time I think I will start with that or at least by day 3 I will bump.You live and learn




It's also very good to remember that you can take a break and run another cycle later if you want. Rome wasn't built in a day. Safe and easy is the key bro....

It's going to be really interesting to see how much you and SAD both lost. Biggerben is next I think....  damn I love a good log... feels like I was doing it too almost!

Thanks brother!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 12 Im sick of the crazy night sweats this is the only problem with dnp Im having as far as I could tell.2 more days of torture and im done with this mean substance.


----------



## 63Vette

Now you know why I call it the devil's powder.... yellow shit is pure evil..... you got this bro..... been a good run and you will be pleased I feel sure!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hear that Bundy? 63 says he is gonna please you!


----------



## Bro Bundy

day 13 last day thank fuckin god..Looking forward to the results, for me this was a good way to kick off my diet and get me back in the game.Thank you to everyone who followed and helped me along the way.This is a very harsh chem if your gonna do it make sure u know what your getting into


----------



## Four1Thr33

Looking forward to results... Over all how do u feel now? U feel water retention ?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Four1Thr33 said:


> Looking forward to results... Over all how do u feel now? U feel water retention ?



It makes u feel like shit..always tired, upset stomach,thirsty,none stop sweating,none stop pissing,hungry,and just a sickly feeling but worth it if the results are there


----------



## 63Vette

The results will be there brother. I have never seen another compound work like it.... Clen/T3 isn't even close.

The next few days will be a gradual return to normal.... eat carbs and drink plenty just like you were still on. I lived on soda crackers and peanut butter for about two days after I ran dnp.... I seriously craved the hell out of crackers with peanut butter on it.... and drank power-aid. My abs disappeared... I had a one pack... flat and thin but the muscles were like emaciated.... they came right back out after a few days of eating right and drinking plenty.

It's been a very good run and a good log. You should post up daily measurements/progress from tomorrow through Sunday.

Much Respect Brother,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy

63Vette said:


> The results will be there brother. I have never seen another compound work like it.... Clen/T3 isn't even close.
> 
> The next few days will be a gradual return to normal.... eat carbs and drink plenty just like you were still on. I lived on soda crackers and peanut butter for about two days after I ran dnp.... I seriously craved the hell out of crackers with peanut butter on it.... and drank power-aid. My abs disappeared... I had a one pack... flat and thin but the muscles were like emaciated.... they came right back out after a few days of eating right and drinking plenty.
> 
> It's been a very good run and a good log. You should post up daily measurements/progress from tomorrow through Sunday.
> 
> Much Respect Brother,
> Vette



thank u just answered a question I had.Thanks for all the help brother


----------



## Azog

Brother Bundy said:


> day 13 last day thank fuckin god..Looking forward to the results, for me this was a good way to kick off my diet and get me back in the game.Thank you to everyone who followed and helped me along the way.This is a very harsh chem if your gonna do it make sure u know what your getting into



So what you are saying is, I should not even go near this stuff during a California spring/summer?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Azog said:


> So what you are saying is, I should not even go near this stuff during a California spring/summer?



Hell no!!!!!!


----------



## JOMO

Azog said:


> So what you are saying is, I should not even go near this stuff during a California spring/summer?



I remember these guys talking about sweating their asses off in dead winter, out in the snow.


----------



## Spongy

Thanks for doing this BB, looking forward to hearing about your results in a week or so!


----------



## SuperBane

No pictures brother? -_- not sure if srs.


----------



## SuperBane

Nevermind my bad I see you put it in your avi BB! LOL


----------



## Bro Bundy

SuperBane said:


> Nevermind my bad I see you put it in your avi BB! LOL



that pics old..Its gonna be awhile before I see abs like that again.


----------



## 63Vette

BUMP!!! Update this shit BB!!!


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33

Damn it 63 u tricked me into opening


----------



## Bro Bundy

The day after I stopped I got very sick with flu like symptoms.Crazy fever night sweats and buck wild dreams.Not to sure whats up if its a rebound effect or I just got sick.lots of shit going around and its freezing.Kinda sucks but Im feeling much better today


----------



## Yaya

Brother Bundy said:


> The day after I stopped I got very sick with flu like symptoms.Crazy fever night sweats and buck wild dreams.Not to sure whats up if its a rebound effect or I just got sick.lots of shit going around and its freezing.Kinda sucks but Im feeling much better today



glad your ok, we were all pming each other with concerns.. we were minutes away from calling red cross and placing an order for a new bundy


----------



## Jada

happy u feeling better B


----------



## theminister

Brother Bundy said:


> The day after I stopped I got very sick with flu like symptoms.Crazy fever night sweats and buck wild dreams.Not to sure whats up if its a rebound effect or I just got sick.lots of shit going around and its freezing.Kinda sucks but Im feeling much better today



Fuck me BB take care of yourself


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yaya said:


> glad your ok, we were all pming each other with concerns.. we were minutes away from calling red cross and placing an order for a new bundy



Don't worry I keep back ups on standby


----------



## Four1Thr33

How u feeling now brother


----------



## mistah187

Yeah bb what's up with the results?!?!?


----------



## 63Vette

Bump titty bump bump.....


----------



## Bro Bundy

well Im feeling better I was sick as a dog.I dropped a good amount of body fat so Im happy with the results.Would I use it again probably not its alittle to mean of a substance for me.Getting sick didnt help but I felt it took me a while before I started feeling normal again.The stomach and face look slimmer but its nothing a person cant do on there own with good diet and cardio


----------



## Maintenance Man

Its winter time BB and Im too intrigued. Push my cycle back and run this shit 1st? 

How much fat did you lose?


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea I'm curious wht u lost...


----------



## Bro Bundy

it didnt work well for me..it was gross and kinda like torture..i would never use that toxic shit again..i got ripped many times with just food..my conclusion is fuk dnp.its for lazy fat fuks who have no clue how to diet the right way..hope that helped..bb out


----------



## jyoung8j

Lol good explanation... I hear a lot of mixed reviews.. idk how pro bb use it so often if tht bad..


----------



## Bro Bundy

jyoung8j said:


> Lol good explanation... I hear a lot of mixed reviews.. idk how pro bb use it so often if tht bad..



you pay me some money ill do it again..thats why they use it


----------



## jyoung8j

Yea good point!!! Lol I wanna try it but now u got me thinking


----------

